# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Dhcp

## bezetto

Возможно ли сделать в сети для определенного компа постоянный IP адресс и что бы только он получал его и никто другой не мог под ним работать даже если прописал вручную.....Домен на win 2003 Сервак DHCP Win 2003

----------


## Cygnus

Думаю ты сам ответил на свой вопрос .. 
Если у тебя поднят сервак Dhcp ... то помоему вопросов таких не должно быть ... так как в настройках этого серва в 2003 винде все есть .. 

Dhcp  задает сразу стат айпи .. каждая новая машина в сети получает свой айп именно благодаря ему..

----------


## Agrin

Насчёт прописанных вручную Ip на остальных машинах - тебе в домене просто надо запретить пользователям менять настройки сетевой карты вручную.

----------


## bezetto

Настройки на серваке Dhcp есть но не все что нужно а насчет запретить пользователям менять настройки сетевой карты вручную то компьютер может быть и не в домене просто  кто угодно принесет например ноут и все получил Ip автоматически...или прописал вручную как у меня например делают

----------


## Agrin

Ну тут сам понимаешь, есть несколько путей. Самый правильный - централизация потока информации через ответственное лицо, всё остальное - запрет (это мой опыт, за 4 года ни одного вируса или поломки от пользователей в сети с 10 серверами и 40 клиентами). Как в таком случае бороться с носителями ноутов? Во первых охрана - выносить только с твоего ведома железки. Во вторых DHCP - это у тебя работает. В третьих против "ручных" IP - управляемые свичи, роутеры на которых разрешён роутинг и передача пакетов только с разрешённых подсетей, все остальные - drop (до такого у меня не доходило, хватало первого и второго). Ну есть ещё один не очень простой метод, который применялся для общественной сетки (типа минигостиницы) - клиенты все общались по VPN, ставили клиентов на ноуты и на VPN сервер и все через него в инет и к файлопомойке, прожило до появления безлимита. Безопасность прежде всего : )))

----------


## bezetto

С помощью классов на Win 2003 DHCP что можно придумать не кто не вкурсеИ?

----------


## Gitarist

Отвечаю автору, так как никто на ответ не ответил толком...
По поводу забития руками адреса ответили верно, запрети им.
По поводу IP для конкретного компа, если тебе надо только то, чтоб IP не конфликтовали то думаю поднятия DHCP и запрета изменения руками адреса будет достаточно... А вот если тебе надо конкретному компу дать  конкретный IP адрес при поднятом DHCP, и чтоб остальные компы его не подхватили, то на этот случай в DHCP есть такая вешь  как резервироание адресса... В этом случае в DHCP резервируешь определенный IP адрес на определенный MAC адрес сетевой карты компьютера......

----------


## winter495

DHCP сам раздаст все адреса, за каждым компом можно зарезервировать адрес, как было сказано выше, а запрет изменения IP в ручную даже для приходящих ноутбукеров можно сделать групповой политикой в AD.

----------


## Well_Kovalev

> Настройки на серваке Dhcp есть но не все что нужно а насчет запретить пользователям менять настройки сетевой карты вручную то компьютер может быть и не в домене просто  кто угодно принесет например ноут и все получил Ip автоматически...или прописал вручную как у меня например делают


Ну и что  так в домен не может войти и инет получить

----------


## h4ljm

в наличии имеется d link 2640u. Подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли "раздать" интернет по вай фай с помощью этого устройства при условии что, к нему подключен оптоволоконный интернет в сетевой вход.

если возможно, то опишите пожалуйста каким образом



спасибо

----------


## Dzzirt

> в наличии имеется d link 2640u. Подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли "раздать" интернет по вай фай с помощью этого устройства при условии что, к нему подключен оптоволоконный интернет в сетевой вход.
> 
> если возможно, то опишите пожалуйста каким образом
> 
> 
> 
> спасибо


Простите, а как вы воткнули в него оптоволокно? О_О А раздать элеметнатро. Втыкаете входящий канал в ван. А дальше рубетесь по вайфаю или просто через кабелюк к нему на веб интерфейс. Пороль и адрес указаны на дне маршрутизатора.

А по теме. Тут несколько путей решения. На входе глушить людей с ноутами. Строгое резервирование IP в самом DHCP, с запретом изменения настроек сети в домене. И просто закрытие не используемых портов на управляемых маршрутизаторах.

----------

